# Miniteich von Dr.J



## Dr.J (24. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ja, ihr lest richtig. Auch ich bin jetzt eine Miniteichler. Aber seht selbst:

     

Ich bin mal riesig gespannt, wie er sich entwickelt.


----------



## axel (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Jürgen 


Dein Miniteich sieht Klasse aus 
Nicht das mich das Miniteichfieber auch ansteckt 
Mal sehen was sich aus meiner Badewanne machen läßt 
Dann Berichte uns mal von der Entwicklung Eures Minis.

lg
axel


----------



## inge50 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Jürgen,

sehr schön, 

Gefällt mir gut und mit Bank daran 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Conny (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Jürgen,

 Idee mit der Bank. Gefällt mir Deine Miniteich-Anlage. 
Aber was soll der Stecker uns sagen


----------



## Clovere (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

sieht fein aus, Jürgen 

aber eine Frage habe ich trotzdem:

gepumpt oder Schwerkraft?


----------



## Inken (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hi Doc!

Der Teich in der Bank, eine klasse Idee! 
Vielleicht solltest du noch eine kleine, knorrige Wurzel an den Rand legen, als Notausstieg, damit dir nicht irgendwann eine Maus drin verendet.
Sieht super aus! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf das kommende Frühjahr!
Wie wäre es dann mit einer echt norddeutschen Minikrebsschere? Die hätte bestimmt noch Platz!


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

@Conny
Der Stecker ist für den kleinen Wasserfall im Hintergrund, den ich verbaut habe. Ist ein ehemaliger Zimmerbrunnen.

@Elmar
Schwereloses System (ISS getestet)

@Inken
die hat bestimmt noch Platz ;-)

Hier mal ne Gesamtaufnahme.

 

Rechts guckt ein Teil von einem Stuhl raus. Dort befindet sich die kleine Sitzecke.


----------



## Inken (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Ein Teich auf dem Balkon! Coool... 

Dann kannst du den Notausstieg ja vernachlässigen, denn hierher verirren sich die kleinen Vierbeiner wohl eher nur selten. 
Aber ein bisschen Platz für eine kleine Tomatenpflanze hättest du Dagmar schon lassen können! 

Wenn von oben dann auch noch der __ Wein rankt, komm' ich euch besuchen! 

Richtig, richtig schön geworden!


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Inken,

Danke.

Den Teich hab ich gepflanzt. Den Rest Dagmar. In den beiden Beeten rechts befinden sich Kletterrosen und Clematis, die dann zum Dach hochranken sollen, um so einen natürlichen Sichtschutz bilden. Das Beet vorne ist mit Küchenkräutern bepflanzt. Tomatenpflanzen haben wir zu Hauf im Garten.

Du und Peter sind gerne eingeladen mal vorbeizukommen.


----------



## Inken (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Danke, Jürgen! 
 ..aber dann ohne Läppi..


----------



## Dr.J (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

 ok


----------



## Doris (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo ihr beiden

Sehen echt gut aus eure Minis 

Meiner  sieht im Moment nicht mehr ganz so gut aus. Mal schaun, wie ich das beheben kann. Jetzt kommt ja der Herbst, da muss ich mir schon überlegen wie ich ihn Winterfest mache.​


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hi!!

Balkonteich.....coole Idee

Hab ich da richtig gesehen:sind das 2 Teiche nebeneinander??

Gruß Stali!!!


----------



## Dr.J (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hi Stali,



Es gibt nur den Teich in der Ecke, der Rest sind Hochbeete.


----------



## stali2000100 (8. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hi!!

Oh!!Trotzdem cool!!!!!


----------



## Dr.J (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinen Hochbeeten und dem Miniteich, nachdem er neu bepflanzt wurde.


----------



## Conny (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Jürgen,

das sieht aber nett aus 
Könntest du bei uns mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Doris (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Jürgen
Das sieht ja richtig toll aus. 
Ideal bei schlechtem Wetter oder zum Frühstückchen in angenehmer Atmosphäre ​


----------



## Dr.J (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

@Conny
wozu brauchst du mich denn?? 

@Doris
Jepp, so isses.


----------



## Inken (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Doc!

Mönsch, sieht das klasse aus!  Ein Balkon der ganz besonderen Art! 



Conny schrieb:


> Könntest du bei uns mal vorbei kommen



Ich finde, es wird Zeit, dass *wir* bei *ihm* vorbeischauen, Conny!


----------



## Dr.J (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

@Inken
 



			
				Inken schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, es wird Zeit, dass wir bei ihm vorbeischauen, Conny!


Ihr seit jederzeit willkommen.


----------



## Inken (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

[OT]Gerne, Jürgen! 

 Der Sekt ist ja auch schon da.... [/OT]


----------



## Conny (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*



Dr.J schrieb:


> @Conny
> wozu brauchst du mich denn??



 ich hätte da auch so ein paar Ideen 



			
				Inken schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, es wird Zeit, dass wir bei ihm vorbeischauen, Conny!



 das ist DIE Idee


----------



## Christine (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Dann ist das nächste TT beim Doc gebont? 

Klasse, ich geh schon mal Hotel suchen


----------



## Eugen (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Da bin ich dabei  

@Doc : geh schon mal "Puzzelküh" sammeln


----------



## inge50 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*



wir sind auch dabei 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dr.J (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

  :help Ich bin weg


----------



## Joachim (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Moin,

nächstes TT bei Jürgen? Cool - da könnten wir ja mit der Pappe kommen...  

Bliebe die Frage: Wann?


----------



## Dr.J (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

@all
Anscheinend wollt ihr alle Nummern ziehen, wie auf nem Amt 
Bei uns dürfen nämlich immer nur 2 Personen gleichzeitig ins Haus und den Garten. 

Man könnte es aber auch wie die vom Besucherflügel des "Weißen Hauses" machen. Leute in einer langen Schlange einmal durch Haus und Garten führen. Man muss dabei immer in Bewegung bleiben und darf nichts anfassen.  Quasi vorne rein und hinten wieder raus. 

Die Nachbarn werden guggen, was da los ist.


----------



## inge50 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

 super Idee, 

ich meld mich schon mal an für Karten 

Kannst auch vor dem Haus ein Würstchenstand aufbauen, Uli grillt.

  Vielleicht übernimmt Eugen ja den Weinstand.


Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*



inge50 schrieb:


> Vielleicht übernimmt Eugen ja den Weinstand.



Ach Ingelein, ob das so sinnvoll ist


----------



## Dr.J (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

So, 

heute will ich euch mal mit aktuellen Bilder von meinem Miniteich beglücken, denn heute ist die Seerose zum 1.Mal aufgegangen. :freu


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

schöööönnn....


----------



## niri (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Hallo Jürgen,

dein Miniteich sieht sehr schön aus !

LG
Ina


----------



## Gladiator (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Also mir gefällt der nicht..

finde es zu vollgestopft^^


aber etwas daran gefällt mir!

Die idee mit der Bank und dem schönen Holz 
ich als bald lernender schreiner finde halt nur das holz schick


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Naja, es muss auch Leute geben, die eine Kiesgrube voll Wasser für einen schönen Teich halten.

Mit gefällt der Mini sehr gut!


----------



## Gladiator (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

das ist keine kiesgrube von mir.. eher steingrube 

und da will ich dich ma hören wie du die sehr steilen wände gemacht hättest..


naja war meine meinung dazu^^ jeder findet was anderes schön


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Miniteich von Dr.J*

Wenn Du Dir meine Teichbaubeschreibung ansiehst, dann kannst Du sehen, wie ich das mit den steilen Wänden gemacht habe.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Apr. 2017)

Nach einigen Jahren war es Zeit meinen Miniteich neu zu gestalten. Ich habe diesmal ein neues Konzept verwendet. Alle Pflanzen in Töpfen ohne Erde. Nur Kies und Sand. Die Pflanzen wachsen wie Bolle. Und irgendwie schaut das Ganze richtig schön aus und ist zudem pflegeleicht. Im Herbst kommen die Töpfe einfach in einen Eimer Wasser und überwintern im Keller. Im Frühling kommen Sie einfach wie in den Teich.


----------

